# Wachusett Mt free lift tickets available 11/26/04



## Dugan (Nov 22, 2004)

Apologies for the double post.  I didn't know if this was more appropriate for the Ski discussion forum or the Trips/Events forum.  

American Red Cross is doing a blood drive at Wachusett Mountain Ski Area on Friday 11/26/04 from 10 am to 4 pm in the Granite Room. The card says that all presenting donors will receive a complimentary lift ticket. 800-448-3543 to make an appointment, walk-ins welcome.


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2004)

The Skiing forum is more appropriate for this:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=2398

Gonna lock this one. Please make any replies to the above thread. Thanks for the notice, Dugan and welcome to the forums!


----------

